# nice r35



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> nice r35


Where?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice but would have been even nicer in a better colour


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

let me guess :roll: YelloW! :lol:


YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice but would have been even nicer in a better colour


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

true, wouldve been even more nicerr


Spandex said:


> dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT-REX said:


>


That's just a standard GT-R that's been lowered (too much), is on different wheels (disgusting) & a horrific paint job. Possibly the worst GT-R i've ever seen :evil:

Do you wear glasses or contacts by any chance? Assuming you do, it may be advisable to have a re-test.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,


Where's the throwing up smiley? That spoiler looks stupid & why try to make a GT-R look like a Z4?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > nice r35
> ...


Defo not in this thread Kev :lol:

Is that TT-Rex's TT in his sig pic? The one with those horrific pretend R8 add-ons.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,
> ...


I'm wasted on this place...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

its okay man dont be evil if it looks 10x better than ur white gtr, (u wanna know how much are those mags retail at?, ull fall off ur chair) whats so horrific about that paint job? Envy is an insult to oneself :lol:


W7 PMC said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

come on man , im sure u could come up whit something better than ur horrific word, whats horrific i thing is a horrific guy changing car every year :lol:


W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> its okay man dont be evil if it looks 10x better than ur white gtr, (u wanna know how much are those mags retail at?, ull fall off ur chair) whats so horrific about that paint job? Envy is an insult to oneself :lol:
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> ...


Each to their own my friend, but as someone who likely knows considerably more about GT-R's than you do & yes as a previous owner, i'd be fairly sure your preference of the ugly GT-R pictured above over my white one is likely an opinion that would be limited to you (& perhaps your friends).

I'm all for modifying, but why anyone would want to make a car that already isn't overly pretty into something positively ugly is beyond me. Any envy sunshine won't be coming from me :lol:

Do you have any better piccies of your butchered TT? (assuming it is yours in your avatar pic)

Is English your 2nd language?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What I like about that GT-R is that it appears to be capturing a small child.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5swe7y0 ... re=related


----------

